# isomalt



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

on another forum i frequent, other cooks were saying that isomalt is "cheating" what is your opinion.?

my opinion, i disagree. i think that buying store bought decorations would be cheating. but you need some skill to produce a beautiful product.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

It's not cheating. It's an advancement in technology. If isomalt is cheating, so is using a food processor, mixer, blender or dishwasher.


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

yeah. good point . .. and let me stress that these were not pastry cooks who called the isomalt cheating. i think its just innocent ignorance towards pastry work.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

No,lack of knowing the ingredient and what it actually produces in the long run.


----------



## erik (Jan 23, 2006)

I think anyone who has felt how much hotter isomalt feels would never call it cheating.

Other than that, I agree with Momoreg


----------



## drea (Mar 31, 2006)

i personally adore using isomalt. 

It's half the hassle of using regular sugar and keeps extremly well.

who had the audacity to say it's cheating? you still need to know the proper techniques to use it..

i usually get the line cooks nagging at me when i use alternative ingredients, in which case i throw something heavy at them and they crawl back to their station.


----------



## chef kaiser (Mar 12, 2006)

hi, 

tell those, who are saying, it is cheating, to come to a humid country, i wonder what solution they will give, when the sugar is flowing like a river. 

regards


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Same amount of work goes into pulling, blowing, and shaping as with cooked sugar. It just keeps better, that's all.

Nah, cheating is when you buy those giant rubber ice molds in the shape of a mermaid or horn of plenty so you can make "Ice sculptures"....


----------

